# Joined the fold !



## sirpeepsalot (3 mo ago)

Hello discerning car buyers !

Relatively new to the forum, but not a new owner, having bought my Mk1 V6 back in August last year. Since then I've attended a few meets including Simply Audi at Beaulieu last year, and Quattrophenia, the London to Brighton cruise. Got a few thousand miles under my belt now, and can say that all the reports of the TT not being a sports car are rubbish. It's quick, handles well and looks good.....what more do you need ? Looking forward to clocking up a lot more miles and chatting with other owners on here and in at meets. 😃


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## sirpeepsalot (3 mo ago)

Thanks Yellow. Having come from 20+ years of luxury cars, squeezing into a TT was a bit of an eye opener, but I'm in love with the car now, the looks obviously, but also the build quality and its simplicity compared to my previous cars. My very first Audi, and a very wise choice ! 👍🏽


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## sirpeepsalot (3 mo ago)

Thanks Hoggy. Since attending meets I have heard many owners reference the forum, so I thought it would be a good place to come, especially as I'm still learning ! 🤓


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

sirpeepsalot said:


> Thanks Hoggy. Since attending meets I have heard many owners reference the forum, so I thought it would be a good place to come, especially as I'm still learning ! 🤓


Hi, You've come to the right forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mozz (6 mo ago)

Welcome Welcome


----------



## Valley_JP (3 mo ago)

Also a newbie. Welcome mate.


----------



## KingJut (Aug 11, 2020)

#needphotos!


----------



## sirpeepsalot (3 mo ago)

KingJut said:


> #needphotos!


There you go KingJut ! 😁


----------



## nemici2792 (2 mo ago)

Welcome.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carmel (2 mo ago)

sirpeepsalot said:


> There you go KingJut ! 😁


Welcome! Love the pics!!! 😍


----------



## checkoutmytts (2 mo ago)

Yeah Yeah Welcome aboard bruh


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, welcome


----------

